# ORCHARD GRASS



## mpoland33 (Apr 1, 2018)

I've heard a variety of ideas as to what this might be but I'm wondering if its orchard grass.

If so, what can i do to treat it? if its something else, how do i treat it? haha...I used Prodiamine this year as a Pre-em and I've used Triclophr (I'm sure I'm spelling it wrong) last year and it hasnt killed it off.


----------



## Lawnguyland (Apr 25, 2018)

I had something similar to that but never really ID'd it properly. I just kept hand pulling as much of it as I could. If you don't have that much of it in your yard, hand pulling is a great option and gives immediate satisfaction and appearance improvement. I still pull everything I see that I don't like.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

If orchardgrass, it's a perennial so if mechanically removing make sure to get it's roots, else it will come back.

I don't know of any selective herbicide to control it, use non-selective glyphosate to systemicly kill it down to the roots.


----------

